# Handlebars: design and angle



## Dbike (Sep 25, 2020)

Interesting how the design and angle of handlebars on the Stingrays varied. Here are some photos to illustrate... 2019 reproduction, 1969 Fair Lady "dirt bike," another reproduction bought in 2007,  a 1978 Stingray and a 1970.

I prefer the bars that either go up slightly, like on my '69 or down slightly. I don't think I would be comfortable with the one in the last photo, the drastic downturn.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 25, 2020)

The bars in the last pic are actually really comfortable! I thought the same thing about that kind of bar until I tried a set on a modern 24" Schwinn Corvette. No bend in the wrist makes for a very comfy ride!  



So comfortable in fact that when my best friend & his girlfriend came over to pick out a bike to ride for the OBC Bluz Cruz on Sunday, he decided he needs to keep it! (Been trying to get him on a bike for years...)


----------



## AndyA (Sep 25, 2020)

The thing is, looking at handlebars (or saddles or pedals or whatever) often does not help in assessing ergonomics. You really have to try them out to see how they feel.


----------



## Dbike (Sep 25, 2020)

As mentioned above, it is best to actually ride bikes with different handlebars to get the feel of them.


----------

